# Looking for a 6 Month Rental in Lo De Marcos



## Nubbinsdad (Feb 27, 2019)

We plan to rent a house for 6 months in Lo De Marcos, Nayarit starting in November 2019. We want to rent directly from a local homeowner rather than going trough a rental agency. We will be visiting Lo De Marcos in March but we speak only a little Spanish so we would like to find someone local who is bilingual and willing to help us talk to home owners about renting their houses. We are willing to pay a fee for this help.


----------

